# hornets offseason idea from my standpoint



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

with the draft and free agency coming up, its time to start talking plan. We have a good group of players that we need to keep, as follows
chris paul
D-X
Marc Jackson
rasual butler
mason 
Bass
LJ3
Snyder

Speedy was amazing for us this year, however I think hes proven that he can be a starting caliber PG in this league, or at least has fooled some teams into thinking so. Its not realistic to resign him when we can't give him enough minutes at the pg spot and the 2 pg lineup isn't as productive as some would like to think. I think marcus banks would be a good pickup, an excellent, amazingly quick defender that really showed he can ball when he went to Minny last year. 
I understand I didnt list JR as someone we keep, but thats simply because thinks appear to have hit a dead end with him and the higher ups. I would love to keep him, but it just doesnt seem realistic from the problems that have been arose around his name. The SG I would truly like to see us get is Marquis Daniels. He got that nice fat contract, but in his injury absense josh howard stepped up and proved to be the better player for that team. If Dallas wins the ring this year, thely will probably be willing to revamp their roster a bit to try for 2 in a row, and daniels may be a tradeable asset to shore up their roster. maybe we could work out a trade that would send JR, PJ Brown, #15 and moochie for Marquis Daniels and Jerry Stackhouse( I hate stack with a passion, however us taking his contract off their hands may sweeten the deal, if something else could work to even it out thatd be fine too, plus Moochie and PJ comes off the books for them after 07 anyway.)This would give PJ the chance to go to a contender, which is something I would really like to see. I would like to see us either grab cedric simmons, armstrong, carney, or brewer with our 12th, which could hopefully fill a position of the future that we need. Preferably a big, but it kinda depends on workouts and measurements at this point. 
Mason isn't in our future, I thought he would be the perfect player for this team and me and jsimo agreed on this over a year and a half ago, but we need to keep his contract so it comes off the books after next season. I also think we should grab NAzr through free agency, alot of people want Nene, but with the free agency class of 07, we just need to think very short term, maybe a 1 year deal with him knowing he'll get good minutes unlike in SA. This is where I really wish we wouldve wrapped up the Steven Hunter deal, as he wouldve given us good minutes on the cheap, but whatever. As it stands, we'd have a roster along the lines of

Paul/Banks
Daniels/stackhouse/Snyder/allen ray
Mason/butler/daniels/LJ3
D-X/Simmons/Bass/LJ3
Nazr/Jackson/Simmons

I have high hopes for Bass still, and this would force him into some healthy competition for minutes. Realistically, I don't think this is something that Dallas would bite for, but you never know. Daniels hasn't been a part of this playoff team at all, and with devin harris stepping up and proving they can go 2 gaurd with him and terry, he just may be expendable. This is just one scenario, lets see what else you guys can conjure up.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i'll throw in dallas' revamped roster as well, just for ****s and giggles, assuming they resign terry.
harris/Rondo?/moochie
Terry/J.R. Smith/Ronnie Brewer
Howard/griffin/Brewer
Dirk/Brown/FA
Diop/Dampier/Brown

Very similar to this years team that could potentially win the championship, with a little less offensive punch off the bench.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Personally, I don't think that trade is a good deal for the Hornets...I wouldn't do it... but I do like the idea of getting Marquis Daniels


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/062806dnspomavschat.1ee5759.html 



> Ryan Harris: I have heard that the Mavs are gauging Daniels value to get Utah's pick or something better. Do you think they can get more for Daniels and do you think it is a good move to trade him for a pick versus a player that is ready to contribute?
> Eddie Sefko: The Mavericks are likely to trade Daniels. He's the one player who doesn't quite fit in the system. Square peg, round holes. The logical scenario is to dangle him to New Orleans, which may lose Speedy Claxton for nothing as a free agent. If the Mavericks offer Daniels in return via sign-and-trade for Claxton, the Hornets would get some value in return. At the very least, the Mavericks have lots of feelers out on the Daniels front. The Utah rumor, by the way, was just that. Daniels and No. 28 is not enough to move up to No. 14.


This is just a rumor chat thing, so take it with a grain of salt. However, it would be nice if we could work something like this out rather than lose speedy for nothing.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I heard on the evening news that the Hornets may go after Peja. They know he's going to want big money though but looking at a report today, the Hornets are under the cap so they may be able to offer him something.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

definately would be a huge help with our much needed outside range, and he's a decent rebounder for someone whos fairly soft on the inside.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> definately would be a huge help with our much needed outside range, and he's a decent rebounder for someone whos fairly soft on the inside.


Yes, averaging almost 6 boards, about 18pts. I wouldn't mind that.  


Here's to hoping this could come to fruition... :lucky: :lucky: :lucky:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Given the weakness of this year's free agent class Peja is going to demand a pretty high price.I really would be conflicted about him,but he would be an upgrade over anything that they have right now.I'm pretty dubious as to how much real value you would get for your money.Peja is like a lot of perimeter shooters in that he performs a lot better when you have an inside presence to help get him open shots.I haven't watched him play enough to really know,but I don't believe he's that effective in a transition offense any more.

Totally off topic,but I would really rather have Peja's wife.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Tyson Chandler / Hilton Armstrong
Davis West / Cedric Simmons / Malik Allen
Peja Stojakovic / Desmond Mason / Rasual Butler
Marquis Daniels / Kirk Snyder / Rasual Butler
Chris Paul / Some FA

Trade PJ Brown + JR Smith for T. Chandler + M. Allen
Sign FA Stojakovic
Sign-and-trade Claxton for M. Daniels


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL Diable! Yes, for sure she's beautiful.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Kicito said:


> Tyson Chandler / Hilton Armstrong
> Davis West / Cedric Simmons / Malik Allen
> Peja Stojakovic / Desmond Mason / Rasual Butler
> Marquis Daniels / Kirk Snyder / Rasual Butler
> ...


hornetsreport.com visitor?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Kicito said:


> Tyson Chandler / Hilton Armstrong
> Davis West / Cedric Simmons / Malik Allen
> Peja Stojakovic / Desmond Mason / Rasual Butler
> Marquis Daniels / Kirk Snyder / Rasual Butler
> ...


Wow, what an original "guess!" :laugh:


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> hornetsreport.com visitor?


:eek8: How do you know ? 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

A perfect offseason for the Hornets would involve signing Bonzi Wells, as well as bringing back Speedy Claxton and Rasual Butler. Also, it is pretty clear that they need to deal Smith and Macijauskas.

PG: Chris Paul...Speedy Claxton
SG: Bonzi Wells...Kirk Snyder
SF: Desmond Mason...Rasual Butler
PF: David West...Cedric Simmons...Brandon Bass
C: Hilton Armstrong...P.J. Brown...Marc Jackson


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> A perfect offseason for the Hornets would involve signing Bonzi Wells, as well as bringing back Speedy Claxton and Rasual Butler. Also, it is pretty clear that they need to deal Smith and Macijauskas.
> 
> PG: Chris Paul...Speedy Claxton
> SG: Bonzi Wells...Kirk Snyder
> ...


It's better for them to trade PJ with Macijauskas to Spurs for a resigned Nazr Mohammed and Brent Barry.


PG: Chris Paul/Backup PG acquired in a JR Smith trade (because I think that Claxton will sign elsewhere)
SG: Desmond Mason/Brent Barry/Kirk Snyder
SF: Peja/Rasual Butler
PF: David West/Cedric Simmons/Brandon Bass
C: Hilton Armstrong/Nazr/Marc Jackson


----------

